# School me on DIY chimney cleaning



## Babaganoosh (Dec 8, 2014)

Ok. I bought a house over the summer and I've got an 80s Russo stove in there. I had the roof replaced and during that time I put in a new chimney system from the stove up. Consulted with the local stove store and the chimney sweep who inspected my stove so I could get it approved for my CO. Everything was 8 inch but the stove has a 6 inch flue. So I went with the correct 6 inch system from Excel. Expensive but definitely well made.

Well anyway I've been burning about a month now. About 10 hours a day 4 days a week but soon enough I'll be burning a bit more when it gets colder here in NJ.

Basically what do I need to get? Tips, tricks, any info you guys can pass to a newbie would be appreciated.


----------



## FTG-05 (Dec 8, 2014)

Tagged


----------



## Frank625 (Dec 9, 2014)

Here is what I do. I purchased the correct size and shape brush for my chimney. I made my own brush extensions from gray 3/4" polymer electrical conduit. Where the conduit lengths join I drilled a whole for a bolt or pin. I installed a gray conduit fitting at one end that would accept a pipe thread fitting to adapt to my brush. My chimney is straight and only about 12 feet long so it is extremely easy to clean and inspect. I disconnect my woodstove and put a plastic bag over the stove pipe connecting to the chimney. Then I go on the roof and remove the cap. I run my brush up and down in the chimney until it looks clean, I look in the chimney from the roof with a powerful flashlight and inspect it all the way down. You can also lower a light on a rope to help inspect the walls of the chimney. I then go take the bag off and shovel any remaining ashes with a garden trowel and vacuum the small stuff. Clean the chimney cap with the hose and dry. Reassemble everything and I'm good to go.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 10, 2014)

What material brush should I get? Surprised this hasn't gotten more hits.


----------



## saskwoodburner (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm a newbie here and to wood burning myself. You should be able to find a couple kinds of brushes at your local big box or hardware type store, they'll be either vinyl/bristle type or steel. You'll need brushes and the rods, that's about it unless you need one of those fancy *ash* vacs! For my stove, I pulled the baffles etc out, gave it a wipe inside with rags to remove soot and ash, put a shallow pan in the firebox, and went up on the roof.

Removed the chimney cap, gave it about 10-15 all the way down all the way ups with the brush. Then, I gave it a few passes using a short back and forth motion. Like cleaning a muzzleloader rifle barrel. A little in, little out, little more in, little more out. Make sure your brush is not too tight before attempting this, or you may have a stuck brush!

Examine the quantity and color of whatever comes out of your pipe. Put er back together, and you should be good.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 10, 2014)

It's good you went with the 6" pipe. If you decide to swap out your stove in the future, you will find that many stoves have a 6" connection. 

Posting a pic of your setup might get more replies. I'm assuming you have a straight run going to a stainless Class A chimney. 
Sounds like a simple matter of some rods and brushes, brushing a few feet at a time. Try to cordon off the area with sheets 
or drop cloths to prevent fine particulates from getting everywhere. You should inspect the condition of the cap and make 
sure it's not plugged or getting there.

I use a round 6" poly brush because I'm brushing out a stainless corrugated liner and I've read about steel brushes potentially damaging it.


----------



## mellow (Dec 11, 2014)

If you want to do bottom up cleaning get a soot eater,  not really much to cleaning the chimney itself.

http://gardusinc.com/sooteater.html


----------



## NJ_Burner08002 (Dec 11, 2014)

Soot eater is the way to go.   10 minutes all done


----------



## Bret Chase (Dec 12, 2014)

NJ_Burner08002 said:


> Soot eater is the way to go.   10 minutes all done



does the soot eater actual work? cleaning my chimney, due to roof pitch, it a PITFA....


----------



## NJ_Burner08002 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes it does.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 13, 2014)

Looked more into the spot eater. Seems like it gets great reviews. I'm going to go with it.


----------



## LiamK (Dec 19, 2014)

Here's a Russian method -- not recommended:


----------

